# ms 7021 motherboard driver



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've misplaced my motherboard driver cd or fdisk.
And i've been trying to find one online would you guys be able to help me?










Thanks for reading,
Domme


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Is your board one of these?

http://www.msicomputer.com/index.php?func=searchresult&keywords=ms-7021&table=download


----------



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah it looks like but how do i find out which model i have?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The model along with the revision number should be stenciled on the board unless it's from an OEM PC like a HP or Gateway.


----------



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

Just had a look and its the Kt6V one. Which one do I download?
I'm running windows 7 32bit.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have any yellow question marks or red x's in device manager? There are not any listed drivers for Win7 on that board so hopefully Win7 has generic drivers to support the hardware, or you'll need to try the Vista drivers.


----------



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

Download links are down.


----------



## mokhtarmn (Jan 24, 2011)

domme said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've misplaced my motherboard driver cd or fdisk.
> And i've been trying to find one online would you guys be able to help me?
> ...


----------



## mokhtarmn (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've misplaced my motherboard driver cd or fdisk.
And i've been trying to find one online would you guys be able to help me?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Retail MSI board or OEM PC like a Compaq or HP?

There are several different board models associated with the MS-7021 number, if it's a retail board it will be stenciled on the motherboard usually in big white letters near the CPU. Some of the possibilities are KT4A-V, KT6-V, KT6V-SR/ LSR for retail boards.


----------

